# 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?



## Bulldogge666 (13. Juli 2015)

*2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?*

Nabend,
ich habe einen älteren Monitor geschenkt bekommen. Dieser würde sich imho dafür eignen TS, FF, Skype, oder wofür auch immer man sein Spiel gelegentlich minimiert, darzustellen. Der Monitor hat aber sicher kein Full-HD. Kann ich diesen neben meinem Full-HD Monitor verwenden und die Programme dann einfach "rüberschieben" ?
Oder einen zweiten Desktop darauf anzeigen lassen auf dem ich die Programme unabhänig öffnen kann ?

Die Mehrbelastung für die Graka ist wenn ich mich nicht irre bei Officearbeiten vernachlässigbar, oder ?


MfG Bull


----------



## Gripschi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?*

Ja kannst du. Gibt da keine Probleme.
Mache Ich auch so 

Edit: Mach erweiterten Desktop. Da kannst du bequem arbeiten.

Dein Hauptmonitor ist dann Desktop 1, da wo auch die Taskleiste ist.


----------



## Quat (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?*

Hab je nach Einstellung 1 bis 3 Monitore aktiv, ist kein Thema. Alle mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.
Bei einigen Karten wird im Multimonitorbetrieb, die Karte hochgetacktet.
NvidiaKarten kann man mit dem Powersaver wieder einfangen.
Bei AMD weiß ich es nicht.
Der Verbrauch steigt aber dabei nicht so stark wie unter Last.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?*

Danke fur die Antworten !

Habe ich auch die Möglichkeit auf beiden Monitoren eine Taskleiste zu haben ?


----------



## Quat (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung an eine Graka ?*

Na ja, nein!
Das geht nur, wenn man klonen kann. Das wiederum nur mit gleicher Auflösung funzt.
Was prinzipiel auch mit unterschiedlichen Monitoren über "eigene Auflösung erstellen" gehen würde.
Würde aber auch heißen immer gleiches Bild auf beiden Monitoren. Find ich persönlich ziehmlich nutzlos, speziel wenn die Monitore nebeneinander stehen.
Aber es gibt Programme um Leisten zu erstellen. Ist allerdings nicht meine Baustelle.
Die Taskleiste nur auf dem Hauptmonitor, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell drann, glaub ich.


----------

